# DOA Bait Busters



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I've been online checking these things out. DOA's website to start out with. I eventually pulled up 3 different company websites to see what they had to offer. What I found was the same for ea./ 2 maybe 3 different not so good colored lures and only 2 different weights....(and their are 3 different weights.) The best thing for me to do is visit one particular store and SEE :ac550: what they have as I don't have too much faith in what's published. If you know of a site that may carry these lures..post up. I haven't tried these soft baits but I have seen them in action. Guess I will keep looking....


----------

